# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Surprise surprise

## seudzar

Finally after so long. My samurai gourami has spawned in my planted tank. After 4 weeks, a total of 21 fry was released by the male for the past 3 days. So happy happy.

IMG_7529.jpgIMG_7530.jpg

----------


## Bracehero

Awesome, Congrats! Can I see your whole tank?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

This is my tank

IMG_4151.jpg

----------


## hann

Wonderful. I have never had success in keeping them not to mention about to get them spawned. Awesome.

----------


## Bracehero

Wow! The layout in your tank is really really awesome! Congratulations to you on being a parent!! :Smile: )

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

never kept one before , are they difficult ? any picture of the parents ?

----------


## Guppendler

Congrats! My first time hearing success in breeding samurai gourami. Your tank does not have other fish right?

----------


## seudzar

This is how the fish looks like. 

_DSC8324-1.jpg

----------


## seudzar

They are not really easy to keep but they are very beautiful and peaceful fish

----------


## seudzar

> Congrats! My first time hearing success in breeding samurai gourami. Your tank does not have other fish right?


It's a comm tank. I have Paros, wezitmani tetra, pygemous cories, Hastatus cories, boraras brigittae

----------


## limz_777

any snapshot of your wezitmani ? been looking for one last time

----------


## idiot

any particular settings they prefer to spawn? eg warm water?

----------


## ZIr

I would like to reserve a pair of your quality self breed Samurais bro.  :Wink:

----------


## seudzar

> any snapshot of your wezitmani ? been looking for one last time


Hard to take their photo as they always hiding within the plants...

----------


## seudzar

> any particular settings they prefer to spawn? eg warm water?


I have a chiller for my tank.

----------


## seudzar

> I would like to reserve a pair of your quality self breed Samurais bro.


Hahahaha... now is the challenge to raise them.

----------


## limz_777

> I have a chiller for my tank.


interesting , that could be a key to them spawning and long term lifespan , what temperature are you keeping them at ?

----------


## seudzar

> interesting , that could be a key to them spawning and long term lifespan , what temperature are you keeping them at ?


Temperature set at 25

----------


## Sgbdk79

Hi bro would like to know if u still customise long shrimp guard for lily pipe.

----------


## Sgbdk79

> Finally after so long. My samurai gourami has spawned in my planted tank. After 4 weeks, a total of 21 fry was released by the male for the past 3 days. So happy happy.
> 
> IMG_7529.jpgIMG_7530.jpg


sorry for the quote, bro do you still customize shrimp guard?

----------


## seudzar

Hi, no longer doing cos no demand, also I am using 304 stainless steel, not 314 or 312 marine grade stainless steel. That's why no demand although I still have the material to do

----------


## Sgbdk79

> Hi, no longer doing cos no demand, also I am using 304 stainless steel, not 314 or 312 marine grade stainless steel. That's why no demand although I still have the material to do


 Oh dear.. can i ask you to make for me for once?

----------


## seudzar

Hardly have time now to do now. Sorry

----------


## Sgbdk79

> Hardly have time now to do now. Sorry


 Thanks anyway

----------

